# Tarmac SL4 Pro better than Tarmac SL3 S-Works?



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

according to Specialized, it is
Specialized 2012 SL4 Tarmac with Outside Sports - YouTube

Based on this video, no reason to get an SL3 unless it's at a great price, no?
I'm pondering about a used SL3 S-Works, but now I'm thinking why not go SL4 Pro. A new SL4 Pro is still hella cheaper than a used SL3 S-Works.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

anyone? I'm trying to make a decision.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

This is really a tough one.....

Both bikes are great. The S-Works is a great bike. But if you dont care if the bike is an S-Works or not, the Pro frame is sweet and assuming your LBS would sell it to you, you get the lifetime warranty. That's big. Lots of people are building the Pro frames in the 15lb range. 

If I was you id pay less, get the Pro frame and the warranty that comes with it. Throw a good groupset on it, some light wheels and have a real top flite bike.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

aclinjury said:


> A new SL4 Pro is still hella cheaper than a used SL3 S-Works.


Really? My SL3 SWorks new was $200 less than the list price for a SL4 Pro.
Seems Specialized has really increased their prices a lot with the SL4


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Which would you guys get:

a used (but in excellent shape) 2011 SL3 S-Works "light" under 14.5 lbs (with pedals) for $5300.

or a brand new 2012 SL4 Pro complete bike (about 16.5 lbs) for $4100 out the door? 

SL4 comes with lifetime warranty, but SL3 comes with some little nice upgrades like cables, skewer, brake calipers.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I love my S-Works. But Im not sure the loss of warranty and the weight is worth $1,200. The SL4 Pro is a really nice bike...looked at one in my LBS this weekend. Its not an S-Works, though! But a top flite bike nonetheless.

I think it comes down to the warranty. How important is that to you? Some people dont care about it, for different reasons. Maybe they dont break frames...or maybe financially they can afford a new frame if they do. Or perhaps they just get a new bike every few years so a lifetime warranty means little. I guess you have to detemine how much that level of protection is worth or even needed for you. If its something very important....Pro. If not...S-Works.


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Also consider that the sl4 as a whole is better than the sl3 with the cobra head tube bigger BB - the sl3 is an awesome bike but the sl4 makes more sense now.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Tough choice there. I tend to favor new bikes as the technology and features are often improved, not to mention warranty. All things being equal, this situation is no different. But as is usually the case, things are seldom equal. 

The SL3 has the 11r carbon lay-up and, while we can argue till the cows come home you will not convince me that the difference can not be felt. Whether its the Roubaix or Tarmac, the 11r layup is just a bit livelier and provides seemingly more road feel. 

The SL4 provides more lateral and torsional stiffness than the SL3. Do you need it? The SL3 already provides class leading stiffness in these planes. 

The SL4 provides a lower head tube. Is this desirable for you? A young rider with good flexibility might definitely prefer the lower head tube. Or any rider for that matter. 

The SL4 is reported to be a smoother ride in the front end. If you run 25mm tires at 80 or 90 lbs, its a moot point. The ride will be butter smooth. If you run 23 tires at 120lbs then you will likely feel the difference. On centuries with typical country or mountain roads, this better front end shock absorption would be desirable assuming you run high pressure 23 tires. I've run both 23 and 25 tires and I'm a fan of 25 with lower pressures. 

Drive train stiffness is about equal, we think. We know it is if they were both 11r. 

I own the SL3 and its a great bike. In fact with this bike I will make the statement, no steel bike I've ever owned rides and handles as well. The direct connection to the road, confident and agile handling, and effortless acceleration is addicting. I am sure the SL4 Pro will perform likewise, if not even more so. 

While we all have our preferences, I would rather have an SL3 with DA than an SL4 Pro with Sram. So I believe the equipment and build would dictate my decision.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Which would you guys get:
> 
> a used (but in excellent shape) 2011 SL3 S-Works "light" under 14.5 lbs (with pedals) for $5300.
> 
> ...


I'd get the warranty on the SL4, and put $1000 towards the cockpit and/or wheels.

Also, I'd be weary of a 14.5 lb bike and its components - its likely there are some strength and stiffness compromises in the build to get it that low...and I've had not so great luck with my 170lb+ frame going that weight weenie.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

For me, new always triumphs over used for a carbon framed bike. I think the 2012 Pro bike is reasonable value (while the Pro frame-set certainly isn't). I would also say that the 2011 S-Works is probably a better bike, though it is close, but that's moot for me because it has no warranty. I definitely agree with the idea about putting the save money aside for other uses. If not wheels, then you could also go with a power meter.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

I just ordered an S-works SL3 over the S-works SL4. For me, I know they're both going to be great bikes, but I don't like the SL4 graphics and I didn't want internal cables.

If you are considering used vs. new. I'd go with whatever frame is new to get the warranty.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Which would you guys get:
> 
> a used (but in excellent shape) 2011 SL3 S-Works "light" under 14.5 lbs (with pedals) for $5300.
> 
> ...


i'd get the sl4 and the frame warranty.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> anyone? I'm trying to make a decision.


I cant comment on the SL4 pro but I have ridden an SL4 SWorks and an SL3. Both are fantastic bikes but the SL4 is sublime. The SL4 is a great climber and is damn fast on the flats.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Which would you guys get:
> 
> a used (but in excellent shape) 2011 SL3 S-Works "light" under 14.5 lbs (with pedals) for $5300.
> 
> ...


My LBS must really like me . I got an S-Works SL4 with Red for $5200 out the door.  

It's light too, 14lb without pedals or cages.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Pharmerbob said:


> My LBS must really like me . I got an S-Works SL4 with Red for $5200 out the door.
> 
> It's light too, 14lb without pedals or cages.


For real? Sworks SL4 for $5200 out the door? Where is this??

If that's the case, then hell I'm waiting out... there's more room to go lower for me..

I think I'll wait to get a deal on a new SL4 frame then.

And honestly I dislike SRAM. Dura Ace would be my #1 choice.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in PA. I stopped in the shop just as they were putting it together. Brand new out of the box and they offered it to me at that price. They knew I have been looking at a second bike. List price is $7700. I feel very lucky to get such an awesome deal without any haggling. Needless to say I will always be a loyal customer.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Dura Ace would be my #1 choice.


I was in my LBS today and they had an S-Works SL-4 with Dura Ace. I think it was a 54cm.........


----------

